# We will miss you Klydie Boy



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

199? - 2008









This is my Boy Friends Buddy. He was a good boy.
My Boy Friend's dog, but my companion when I moved here 
( before DaKota came). He was a good protector of my daughter's
& loved to be around us. We will miss you Big Boy.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry about your loss- RIP Klydie Boy.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Rest in piece big boy...


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. My condolences to you, your daughters, your boy friend and others who loved him.








Rest in Peace Klydie Boy!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry about your loss


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Thank you all. My Boy Friend is taking it as to be expected. He nieghbor is deeply crushed also. He babysat Klyde on weekends while my Boy Friend is on fishing tornaments. We did talk a bit about maybe another dog in a few weeks. He wants to adopt my Mom's Shiba Inu. He knew that Rusty was my Mom's pride n joy.
If he can not adopt Rusty, he will definitly be looking for a GSD to adopt.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear of Klyde's passing. He was a handsome dog and I can only imagine how sad your boy friend must be. RIP, sweet Klyde.


----------

